# Emir..our arabian..new pics...heavy



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Well here are some updated pics of our new guy Emir. He is starting to shed his winter coat. He is going to be a grey. We brush him everyday vigorously. He is on Grow Colt and a good spring worming program to help him shed. When we got him he weighed 251 pounds. He is 309 now and 12 hands high. He will be 1 in April.
He has been doing really well in his groundwork. We have him leading like a champ, standing still for grooming and tying. He had his first trimming the other day, done really great. I have over the past week been doing heavy groundwork with his hooves. I used an old broomstick along with a rump rope to desensitize his back legs. So we are able to pick all them up and clean them and he stood great for the farrier. A little protest at first, but not uncommon for the first time.
He loves to run and play and strut his stuff out in the pasture.














































Please excuse me..I was not feeling good and was in my bum state...









He actually likes to give you kisses...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Awww Emir is handsome. Good job in training him. Sounds like he s doing fine. Great pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Aren't those flip flops great for the pasture and leading horses.....lol!!!

I was so tired and not feeling good that day and had court with my son that morning. So it was not a good day for me...


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

hmm learn something new every day didnt know a brown foal could turn into a grey horse. also didnt know arabians can grow a winter coat since they originally come from hot dry climates. arabians are my fave horse they are so sunning look wise. the first horse i ever actually rode mysef was an arab he was just beutiful!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Lipizzan colts are born coal black and end up almost pure white.

Sorta like dalmations being born without spots 


Looks good! and I wear my sandles in the pasture too! lol


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

awww so cute horse !
do you will go for classic or western ?


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

hell no they wont go said:


> hmm learn something new every day didnt know a brown foal could turn into a grey horse. also didnt know arabians can grow a winter coat since they originally come from hot dry climates. arabians are my fave horse they are so sunning look wise. the first horse i ever actually rode mysef was an arab he was just beutiful!


They can....his granddad Rohara Samarai (all the pics are the same horse... Arabian Foundation Horse - Rohara Samurai )went from being a chestnut to grey, but it took him almost 2 1/2 years to change his color. Arabians are one of the few breeds of horse that do this. They do get winter coats..alot of people blanket them or keep them clipped so they won't, but that is not really good either, esp. in real cold climates unless you keep them in a climate controlled stall all the time.

Thats funny the first horse you ever rode was an arabian.....the first horse I ever got bit by was an arabian...lol


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Feari-Neko said:


> awww so cute horse !
> do you will go for classic or western ?


I know I am going to halter show him, but more and likely he will be trained in English. I can train him to use both saddles. The only bad thing about that is western style is neck reining where as English you pull the rein in the direction you want to go. Don't want to confuse him. So we are going to have to come to a compromise about him or get another horse....lol! I prefer QH if it is barrels.
One of my daughters want to use him for barrels..they do make good western horses, but my other daughter wants to use him for jumping.

Poor guy.......lol!!!


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

i was doing jumping before my accident, my doctor tell me i cant do it again.. after few years i started working in a ranch and just to calm ridding in the day, and wild game in the forest with other ranch worker, i had 6 accident at that ranch (3 horses walked on me) never being broken  ( im lucky.. or strong i dunno)
i dream of doing jump again  it be sooooo fun ^^
someday... i wish
^^


----------



## Julie K (Oct 15, 2008)

He's lovely!
We have quite a few horse people now who are using SATS Bridge and Target, and a handful on the guided study we just finished. My friend Sian Min is using it with her dressage horses, it's neat because I get to go watch them. They're also more traditionally trained, along with the SATS.

Julie K


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

MetalGirl30 said:


> They can....his granddad Rohara Samarai (all the pics are the same horse... Arabian Foundation Horse - Rohara Samurai )went from being a chestnut to grey, but it took him almost 2 1/2 years to change his color. Arabians are one of the few breeds of horse that do this. They do get winter coats..alot of people blanket them or keep them clipped so they won't, but that is not really good either, esp. in real cold climates unless you keep them in a climate controlled stall all the time.
> 
> Thats funny the first horse you ever rode was an arabian.....the first horse I ever got bit by was an arabian...lol


oh cool never knew that yeah he wasnt exactly a smooth ride at first but i got the hang of it he is the horse that made me fal in love with arabians they are so magestic looking!


----------

